# Freshwater Aquariums > Plants and Planted Tanks >  using a sump in a tropical setup

## lost

Being as I have now gone to the tropical side I am using my sump with substrate and plants as a filter what do you think any advice, tips

----------


## Gary R

Nope that sounds good as you will have more water in the system and all your media at the bottom which will be easy to get at, and as you say you can put plants in there to help with the ecosystem.

----------

*lost* (09-11-2015)

----------


## lost

IMG_20151106_134051.jpgIMG_20151106_134059 (1).jpg

----------


## Gary R

Looks good Dave 

Hope you have better luck this time m8

What lights are you using .... is it your Led's ?

----------


## lost

Yep same leds they have a fresh water setting on them but tbh they look the same to me  :pmsl:  there is a season setting as well but as far as I can tell that just puts them on 100%

----------

*Gary R* (10-11-2015)

----------

